# Super duty pulls to the left



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got an 04 super duty it has all new calipers twice brake hoses and rotates and pulls to the left still, only seems to do it after you drive it for a few. . I have bled the brakes numerouse times out of ideas anyone ever seen this.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Could be the tie rod or the front end out of alignment
Hows the tires the tire could be bad also even if its new .manufacturing defect


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

If it pulls only when applying the brakes and you replaced the calipers, you need to start looking at a collapsed brake hose. If it pulls all the time, get it aligned.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

As mentioned the tires could be the culprit. Try swapping the fronts only side to side.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Friend had the same thing happening with a F150,
caliper and rotor's done and replaced under warranty as the issue never went away.
there was debrit in the flexline, acting like a 1 way valve, fluid through when the brake was applied, but took a long time to release like a siezed caliper.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ball joints.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jewell1386;1517143 said:


> Got an 04 super duty it has all new calipers twice brake hoses and rotates and pulls to the left still, only seems to do it after you drive it for a few. . I have bled the brakes numerouse times out of ideas anyone ever seen this.


We had a few 2012's doing this, which I guess is fairly common per my tech - he says to make sure the brake pads are moving smoothly in the caliper. He says his "trick" is to sand/file down the area in the caliper where the pad glides slightly so it moves smoothly. He says its common for it to be a little rough causing the pads to hang up and pull the truck to one side.

It fixed the 3 or so trucks that came in for pulling so it may be worth a try.


----------

